# solataires



## dietmar (Sep 28, 2010)

would like to field the rambo of the eldar race,but unfortunatly cannot with the current codex.any idea when these 1 man (oops i mean eldar)killing machines can be unleashed


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

There is a tiny chance they will be in the next Eldar codex but otherwise Solitares have no rules or stats.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

would not Solitaire be a single being? as far as I can tell from the Lore, Solitaire is a single being who always plays the role of Slaanesh


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes they are but there can be more than one at a time. They are however the rarest of the harlequins.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Captain Stillios said:


> Yes they are but there can be more than one at a time. They are however the rarest of the harlequins.


Im pretty sure that, unless im reading the codex wrong, that Solitaire is a single being, literally only one solitaire exists. like how only one Logan exists


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Whether a solitaire exists in singularity is a question best asked in the fluff forum, however for the rules there was a set printed many years ago in WD/Journal which gave rules for the solitaire. They would need adjustment for modern play as they have lost a great deal of their potency by 5th ed rules.

I am sure someone on the forum had a copy, but cannot for the life of me remember who.

Perhaps a mod could move this to general 40k and it might get the persons response?


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

There have been many Solataires, it is a position within the Harlequin Troup like the death jester or shadow seer just far rarer.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Captain Stillios said:


> There have been many Solataires, it is a position within the Harlequin Troup like the death jester or shadow seer just far rarer.


where does it say that. while its a plausible idea, Eldar are a race that is mixed male and female, yes? The current Eldar codex references it as "the solitaire" and as "he" while useing the solitaire alone could reference a single solitaire in a troupe of Harlequin, but then it would be they, instead of he, since neither the eldar or slaanesh favor males over females. Also I do not think that any Harlequin would willingly give their soul to slaanesh and to lose all contact with their bretheren outside of rituals, thus its probably more likely that there is only a single Solitaire in existance, who is kept alive by slaanesh for some perverted reason. We know Slaanesh has the ability to keep people alive *cough*lucius*cough* or that has found a way to keep himself alive even though his soul is already condemned to be slaanesh's play thing when he dies, to prevent just that.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

It says the Solitaire as there is only ever one Solitaire per troupe, if the troupe has one. The 'he' is just lazy use of a pronoun. A Solitaire is a type of Harlequin, not a harlequin. 

Aramoro


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> It says the Solitaire as there is only ever one Solitaire per troupe, if the troupe has one. The 'he' is just lazy use of a pronoun. A Solitaire is a type of Harlequin, not a harlequin.
> 
> Aramoro


where, thats my question. Im reading the Codex right now and I cant find a place, anywhere, that it says per troupe.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

If you're basing your entire knowledge of Harlequins on the 6 short paragraphs in the Codex then that is where you are going wrong. I mean that section doesn't even say there's more than 1 troupe of Harlequins or in fact that they are called Troupes. Nor does it tell you what Shadow Seers, Death Jesters or Mimes are. I would suggest broadening your reading.

Aramoro


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

I am asking you to point a reference to ANYTHING GW backed that references that The Solitaire is multiplitive Since you are so sure of yourself that theres multiple. I have been searching through, but have yet to find anything of proof that there is more then one Solitaire. since even in 'the dance without end' from the spot explaining Harlequins references it as a single creature in which is the most Dangerous of all harlequins.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Look up the 3rd Edition experimental Solitaire Codex that GW produced, thats got a lot of info in it. 

Aramoro


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

experimental solitaire. I found it, as what they called a beta setup. Also they said they would release a Harlequin Codex, over 10 years Ago. In that yes Solitaires are multiplitive. It was never made into an official book, it was a test, and GW retcons their own lore a million times over. But I will admit defeat as you provided the reference.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

just to add a little more clarity to the situation. i believe the first occurrence of Harlequins is in White Dwarf 105, which presented them in an army list. this was later collated with other articles into the Compendium (which you can locate on eBay a little easier than WD105). in that it describes the Solitaires as being apart from the Harlequin Masque (the Masque being a whole Harlequin force and the Troupes being the units within that force; making them roughly similar to a 'circus' and 'a troupe of clowns'). so they are not one per Masque, but are free to join and leave a Masque as the Dance dictates.

then the Harlequins reappear in the 2nd Ed Codex: Eldar, which gives only a small paragraph for the Solitaire, which has been copied verbatim into the current codex. both the WD105 article and the 2nd Ed Codex allows the player to take multiple Solitaires, so it can be inferred that the designers assumed no one would assume that there should be only one in the universe. so, even though the 2nd Ed Codex discusses the Solitaire in the singular as a definite article, this appears to be purely an artistic choice and not descriptive of the Solitaires in anyway.

as far as i'm aware the 3rd Ed Codex: Eldar and Craftworld Eldar do not discuss any of the Harlequins so shed no further light on the issue. i'm afraid i'm not a fan of the BL books at all, so i couldn't tell you whether there was a book that discussed the Harlequins in any depth. also, i haven't played any of Fantasy Flight's series of 40k RPGs, so its possible that one of the expansions to them might discuss the Harlequins (though i would assume that's a planned expansion for the new Deathwatch game).

as for rules, the upcoming Dark Eldar book will have rules for an Archon, which are likely to be the most comparable, though you will have no specific rules that indicate the Solitare's relationship to the Harlequins or Slaanesh or their general stance on the subject of Chaos.


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Solitaire

That is what you should look at. Definately more then one of them. Rules wise If you were making it it would be fearless, have psychic immunity from both sides, some sort of leadership debuff, never allowed to join a unit and other harlequin specific rules.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Link to the 3rd edition experimental codex that was released in a white dwarf YONKS ago! 

http://www.scribd.com/doc/7027474/Harlequins-Codex


----------



## dietmar (Sep 28, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> where does it say that. while its a plausible idea, Eldar are a race that is mixed male and female, yes? The current Eldar codex references it as "the solitaire" and as "he" while useing the solitaire alone could reference a single solitaire in a troupe of Harlequin, but then it would be they, instead of he, since neither the eldar or slaanesh favor males over females. Also I do not think that any Harlequin would willingly give their soul to slaanesh and to lose all contact with their bretheren outside of rituals, thus its probably more likely that there is only a single Solitaire in existance, who is kept alive by slaanesh for some perverted reason. We know Slaanesh has the ability to keep people alive *cough*lucius*cough* or that has found a way to keep himself alive even though his soul is already condemned to be slaanesh's play thing when he dies, to prevent just that.


a solataire soul is not automaticaly claimed by slaanesh,the laughing god will always contest slaanesh for the right to his|her soul.the laughing god will sometimes outwit slaanesh and retrieve the soul of the fallen solataire


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

effigy22 said:


> Link to the 3rd edition experimental codex that was released in a white dwarf YONKS ago!
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/7027474/Harlequins-Codex


It was actually released in Citadel Journal #39, with added rules in #44.

Solitaires are the guardians of the Black Library, imagine the Eldar version of a Pariah/Culexus.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Cheers Baron for the correction!


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD (Apr 3, 2010)

Cocakoala said:


> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Solitaire
> 
> That is what you should look at. Definately more then one of them. Rules wise If you were making it it would be fearless, have psychic immunity from both sides, some sort of leadership debuff, never allowed to join a unit and other harlequin specific rules.


It already has rules no need to start from scratch just take the one from that old harlequin book and mix it with new harlequins.


----------

